# Mary and Pope JP II



## Scott (Sep 28, 2005)

Does anyone have a link to the painting of Mary embracing John Paul II? Came out around his death. Thanks


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 28, 2005)

Is this it?

http://www.gospa.org/images/PopeMary.jpg

Vic


----------



## Poimen (Sep 29, 2005)

Well if I was as old as he was and I hadn't been married yet I am sure that I would like to cuddle with a woman too (a la David when he was old).


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm getting one for my house.


----------



## Scott (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks, R.V., that is it. Does anyone know the history of that picture (who drew it, why, did the Vatican promote it all)?

And thanks for the website - I able to pick up a saints stretch bracelet and a chocolate rosary while browsing! 

At least protestants don't monopolize the tacky side of things.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 29, 2005)

Saint Gilligan of Cyprus, a Benedictine Monk in Exile who got his Artist Training at the DiVinci Institute in Milan, Italy in 1949 drew the picture.
:bigsmile:

Scott, what are you expecting Papist art scholars on the Puritanboard?


----------

